# Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai


*Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf​*Wir berichteten ja bereits darüber, dass der Bodensee inzwischen viel zu wenig Nährstoffe hat und deswegen von der Regierung in Baden-Württemberg daran gedacht wird, statt die Fischerei zu fördern, lieber auf Aquakultur und Felchenmastanlagen zu setzen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299959

Aber der Bodensee gehört ja nicht Baden-Württemberg alleine, auch wenn er das "Schwäbische Meer" heißt. 

Auch in Österreich hat man am gleichen See die gleichen Probleme.

2015 wurden z. B. rund ein Drittel weniger Fisch als 2014 gefangen von den Vorarlbergern Berufsfischern.

 Der Fischerei-Sachverständige von Vorarlberg, Nikolaus Schotzko, sieht als Grund für diesen Rückgang auch die Nährstofflage, also das für die Fische zu saubere Wasser. Aber auch die massenhafte Vermehrung des Stichlings in den vergangenen Jahren, da dieser sowohl Nahrungskonkurrenz für  Felchen bedeute wie auch Larvenräuber sei und den Nachwuchs von Felchen und Barsch fressen würde..

*Stichlinge würden inzwischen 80% des Fischbestandes im Bodensee ausmachen!*

Auf Grund der schlechten Lage gaben jetzt 2 der österreichischen Berufsfischer auf.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://vorarlberg.orf.at/news/stories/2768948/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

Weiss eigentlich jemand, weil das nicht ausm Bericht hervorgeht, ob mit den 80% Stichling im Bodensee Anzahl der Fische oder deren Biomasse gemeint ist?


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

Ob das die Individuen oder die Biomasse der Stichlinge ist, geht leider nirgends hervor.
Aus dem Bauch raus, denke ich eher erstetes, aber wie viel Fisch tatsächlich im See ist, lässt sich nur schwer sagen, da so gut wie niemand den riesigen Bereich unter 100 Metern befischt.

Normalerweise werden die Stichlingspopulationen von einem Bandwurm reguliert, jedoch kam der dem sprunghaften Wachstum der Fischmenge noch nicht hinterher.

Ist aber nur einer von vielen Gründen für die schlechten Ergebnisse, die von den Fischern regelmäßig ins Feld geführt werden. 
Hauptsache niemand sagt das böse Ü-Wort.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

Heute kommt zum See und der Berufsfischerei was im ZDF.
Saubere Seen - leere Netze


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

sch.. verpasst - kam da was zu den Stichlingzahlen?


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

Aber es ist schon so, der Bodensee hat jetzt wieder die Phosphatwerte von ca. 1950, also ehe wir in mit unseren Abfällen zuge.....en haben.
Momentan hat der See einen möglichst natürlichen Zustand. Auch wenn es nicht allen gefällt. Wegen wenigen Berufsfischern, die eventuell auf Grund der Betriebsart wenig Steuern zahlen soll jetzt die Allgemeinheit einen dreckigen See fördern ?
Auch nicht wirkliche Demokratie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

Felchenmastanlagen sind aber das demokratische Gelbe vom Ei ;-))

Gabs damals auch schon das Stichlingpoblem?


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sch.. verpasst - kam da was zu den Stichlingzahlen?



Zu Stichlingen kam nichts, war insgesamt sehr zugunsten der Berufsfischerei und man hat sich auch etwas einseitig bei Wissenschaftlern von anderen Seen bedient.

Die Sendung gibt es in der Mediathek.
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...trag/video/2710426/Saubere-Seen---leere-Netze


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

Sind diese Wissenschaftler weniger wert, weil nicht NABU- oder BUND-indoktriniert, und wer beurteilt das??


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon so, der Bodensee hat jetzt wieder die Phosphatwerte von ca. 1950, also ehe wir in mit unseren Abfällen zuge.....en haben.
> Momentan hat der See einen möglichst natürlichen Zustand. Auch wenn es nicht allen gefällt. Wegen wenigen Berufsfischern, die eventuell auf Grund der Betriebsart wenig Steuern zahlen soll jetzt die Allgemeinheit einen dreckigen See fördern ?
> Auch nicht wirkliche Demokratie.



Das sehe ich genau so.#6
Dennoch haben die Berufsfischer etwas besseres als Hartz IV verdient und ihren Nachkommen sollte ein Auskommen in einem zukunftsfähigen

Beim Phosphat denkst du wahrscheinlich an das Diagramm oder ähnliche.
http://static2.tagblatt.ch/storage/org/7/2/9/2192927_1_cc2e82a4.jpg?version=1406965131
Man sieht, dass wir heute knapp unter den 50er Jahren liegen.
Die Eutrophierung begann jedoch schon vor dem Jahr 1950, da fing man nur an, den Phosphatgehalt zu messen.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind diese Wissenschaftler weniger wert, weil nicht NABU- oder BUND-indoktriniert, und wer beurteilt das??



Forscher vom Seenfoschungsinstitut in Langenargen, EAWAG ect. sind glaubwürdiger, da sie am Bodensee arbeiten und nicht an einem norddeutschen See, der von der Größe, Klima und Fischarten nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist.

Der Bodensee hat nur eine Vollzirkulation im Frühjahr, das gibt es in Norddeutschland gar nicht, nördlich der Alpen ist das extrem selten und deshalb kann man da nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## Nidderauer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Beim Phosphat denkst du wahrscheinlich an das Diagramm oder ähnliche.
> http://static2.tagblatt.ch/storage/org/7/2/9/2192927_1_cc2e82a4.jpg?version=1406965131



Hallo,

welches einschneidende Ereignis fand denn um 1975 statt, dass die Phosphatwerte da fast zeitgleich in mehreren Seen in den Keller gingen?

Hätte da was anzubieten 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roundup

Die Frage ist aber, in welchem Zusammenhang das mit den Phosphatwerten steht? Warum sinken diese ab 1975 teils rapide? 

Das phospatfreie Waschmittel war meiner Meinung nach erst einige Jahre später ein öffentliches Thema, ich glaub nicht, dass sich da vor 1985 jemand großartig für interessiert hätte.

Liegt das ganze Phosphat in gebundener Form, also quasi an abgestorbenes Phytoplankton gebunden am Seegrund und ist damit raus aus dem Kreislauf des Lebens, weil selbst Mikroorganismen sich schwertun, mit dieser Art der abgestorbenen Biomasse was anzufangen?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*

Nach 1970 waren die Sauerstoffwerte im See katastrophal, vielleicht wurde danach schon früh angefangen, das Phosphat chemisch zu fällen.
Das Phosphat verlässt das Seewasser über den Rhein, Entnahme von Fisch und anderen Lebewesen durch uns und andere Tiere.
Ein Teil wird durch Calcium als Apatit gefällt, das löst sich nicht so schnell wieder auf.
Ein anderer Teil wird durch Eisenionen gefällt, diese Phosphate lösen sich aber bei Sauerstoffarmut.
Das ist zum Beispiel im Arendsee der Fall.

Im Bodensee sedimentiert viel Seekreide, die alte Sedimente schnell abdeckt, aber wirklich raus aus dem Kreislauf sind die Schadstoffe des letzten Jahrhunderts noch nicht.

Ob da Roundup oder andere Pflanzengifte auch eine Rolle spielen ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## Nidderauer (19. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Österreichische Fischer geben auf*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ob da Roundup oder andere Pflanzengifte auch eine Rolle spielen ist eine gute Frage.


 
 Ich kann Dir das auch nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Ich habe hier in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zur konventionellen Großlandwirtschaft aber festgestellt, dass sich nach einer großflächigen Glyphosat-Spritzung sehr merkwürdige Dinge in der Regentonne abspielen.

 Wir hatten hier beispielsweise im Oktober 2014 so eine 100-ha-Spritzung, da ist auch einiges an Abtrieb auf den Dachflächen gelandet. Das dauerte bis in den Juli des Folgejahres, bis sich in den Regenwasserbehältnissen überhaupt wieder Grünalgen bildeten, trotz dessen, dass ich im Frühjahr gründlich saubergemacht hatte. 

 Die sind aber nach jedem Regenereignis wieder abgestorben, um sich kurze Zeit später erneut zu bilden. Und das Wechselspiel dauerte bis in den Winter. Was besonders auffällig war ist, dass eine immense Faulschlammbildung in den Regentonnen stattfindet. Es scheint so zu sein, dass das zeitweilig eingetragene Glyphosat Grünalgen zum Absterben bringt und in gebundener Form dann mit den Grünalgen auf den Boden absinkt, bis die Konzentration im Wasser unter eine solche Schwelle sinkt, bis sich Grünalgen wieder sichtbar bilden können. Und dann geht das Schauspiel mit dem nächsten Regen von vorne los. 

 Die Grünalgen verbrauchen bei ihrer Entstehung natürlich auch Phosphat, was aber dann ebenfalls auf dem Seegrund gebunden ist und für klares Wasser im See sorgt, weil nicht genug Nährstoffe verfügbar sind, um für weiteres Wachstum zu sorgen.

 Beim Bodensee kann der Eintrag von Schadstoffen ja überwiegend nur über den Zufluss des Rheins in der Schweiz erfolgen. Das müsste aber dann auch zur Folge haben, dass der Obersee im Bereich der Einmündung eher von Nährstoffarmut/Schlammbildung betroffen ist, als der Untersee. Und im Untersee das natürliche Laichgeschäft der Bodenlaicher deutlich besser funktioniert. Ist das so?

 Daten/Messungen dazu kenn ich nicht, vielleicht hast du was greifbar?

 Grüße Sven


----------

